# Pride UFC injury report



## JDenz (Nov 30, 2002)

With the rumor floating that Tito Ortiz broke his hand and he could be out of the UFC for a few months, there are also injury reports coming in from PRIDE. 

Don Frye's official injury was noted as a dislocated elbow after getting popped by Yoshida. yoshida reportedly reset the initial injury in the ring. 

Nobuhiko Takada suffered a slight concussion and other injuries in his retirement fight with Kyoshi Tamura. Newspapers said that Takada 'underwent minor medical treatment' on Sunday or Monday following the match. 

Kazushi Sakuraba's future is in question once again as he sustained major damage to his right knee in his PRIDE fight as well. Sak's right knee sustained some serious tendon injury in his match with Gilles Arsene which could explain why he looked sluggish. Along with the tendon damage could be ligament problems as well. There is talk of surgery but more will be known later this weekend. The bad news is that it could be serious enough to keep him out for up to six months.


----------



## ace (Dec 1, 2002)

Da MAN Deserves it.


----------

